# Ogólne > Forum ogólne >  bóle lewej ręki/ zespół raynouda ?

## bombelka

Od jakiegoś czasu niepokoją mnie bóle całej lewej ręki, nie są to bóle ciągłe, bardziej mają charakter napadowy, jest to taki tępy ból, czasami troche ucisk(najczęściej w przedramieniu). Przy tym często towarzyszą mi bóle międzyżebrowe(również po lewej stronie) lub lewa strona lewej piersi (bardzo blisko pachy). Byłam u kardiologa, który powiedział, że to nie od serca, bo serce nie boli w ten sposób, poza tym badanie USG serca nie wykazało nic złego. Lekka tachykardia na którą dostałam lek conor cor 1,25 oraz lekkie uginanie płatków - podobno to nawet nie wada. W każdym razie lekarz kazał mi żyć normalnie i nie przejmować się, bo serce jest w porządku. Jednak te bóle nie dają mi spokoju... nie mam pojęcia czego mogą być one powodem, nie wiem, może to jakieś neurologiczne? jakas nerwica? (nie ukrywam, że jestem osobą wrażliwą, łatwo ulegającą emocjom i stres nie jest mi obcy).
Ponadto mniej więcej odkąd biore ten concor cor to zauważyłam, że od wewnętrznej strony dłoni zaczęły być bardziej widoczne żyły, które czasem mnie bolą trochę (mówilam o tym kardiologowi, to powiedział, że to raczej nic takiego, że to może być kwestia mojej drobnej masy ciała). Słyszałam, że może być coś takiego jak zapalenie żył (na co kardiolog powiedział że nie ma czegoś takiego)?
Zastanawiam się czy to może kwestia zespołu lub choroby Raynouda? bo odkad pamietam czesto miewam zimne dłonie i stopy, sine paznokcie... i nie wiem czy to może być to...
mam 20 lat i nie wiem juz sama, coraz bardziej mnie martwi to moje złe samopoczucie  :Frown:  bo czesto jestem zmeczona i brak mi sił przez te bóle reki i po lewej stronie  :Frown: 
Ponadto lecze sie na niedoczynność tarczycy - biore euthyrox N25.

----------

